# Epson F2000 White Ink Design on Dark T Shirt



## sweetpolly (Feb 4, 2019)

I have an Epson F2000 and have no problems printing on Dark Garments when the design has multiple colors in it. The problem is when I print a design that only has white as the sole color. The print never looks as good as a screen printed shirt would. I have tried multiple settings including adding more white ink density and using a good amount of pre-treat solution. Anyone have any suggestions out there? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

sweetpolly said:


> I have an Epson F2000 and have no problems printing on Dark Garments when the design has multiple colors in it. The problem is when I print a design that only has white as the sole color. The print never looks as good as a screen printed shirt would. I have tried multiple settings includinWelke rip software g adding more white ink density and using a good amount of pre-treat solution. Anyone have any suggestions out there? Thanks a bunch.


Which rip software do you use?


----------



## sweetpolly (Feb 4, 2019)

The Epson F2000 comes with a Print Driver, not Rip Software.


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

sweetpolly said:


> The Epson F2000 comes with a Print Driver, not Rip Software.


For optimum use of your printer you need rip software such as "Digital Factory v10 Epson Edition".


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

The F2000 should have come with "Garment Creator", this can be downloaded from Epson website.


----------

